# 3.5 ceramic striking surfaces **Closed**



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2020)

I ordered 5 3" pieces of ceramic for my pot calls. I received 3.5". I don't make 3.5" anymore. Anybody interested in these? Paid $6.75/ea. I'll let em go for $6 ea+shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 16, 2020)

Why not use them over a 3 in glass soundboard? Excellent sound.


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2020)

@Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2020)

I don't do a 3.5 call anymore


----------



## Ray D (May 16, 2020)

I’ll take em if you really want to sell them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 16, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2020)

@Ray D has taken these. Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 16, 2020)

FYI- I think Chad only has 3.44”. But grassy creek has 3”.


----------



## Cody Hatten (May 19, 2020)

I just got some of the 3.5. Curious on how they gonna sound. Never done ceramic


----------



## Ray D (May 20, 2020)

Cody Hatten said:


> I just got some of the 3.5. Curious on how they gonna sound. Never done ceramic


when everything is done correctly, ceramic over glass is my favorite sounding pot call. That combination has accounted for a lot of birds for myself.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2020)

Ceramic is amazing. Probably my favorite


----------

